# Lubix Guhong vs Lubix Zhanchi vs Lubix Lingyun



## Prince (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey, I know that this question has probably been asked a billion times.... But anyway, I need your suggestion on a question of mine. What new cube should I get? I am new to this site, I have an average of 43 and fastest of 27 with Fridrich. I'm trying out ZZ but I don't know if I will permanently switch. But more importantly, my old guhong (vI I believe) is wearing out (I put some petroleum jelly in a moment of stupidity) and I am thinking about getting a new cube. I am planning to get a lubix, but I don't know which type to get. I have had suggestions for the zhanchi, the guhong, and the lingyun from multiple people but I need a definite answer. So in order to decide it, what do you think I should get?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd get a lubix guhong v2. IMO, they're the best. the zhanchi is wicked fast, but i still like the feel of the guhong v2 better. also for some reason, i have more pops with the zhanchi? its probably my sucky tensions on it.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 1, 2012)

If your averaging 43, I'd say go Guhong v2


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 1, 2012)

If you're rich, buy both. If not, go with the Zhanchi because it will be your buddy when you speed up. If it's too fast, overlube it.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 1, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> If you're rich, buy both. If not, go with the Zhanchi because it will be your buddy when you speed up. If it's too fast, overlube it.


Personally, I like gummieness. I feel like it helps me slow down in the beginning of the solve and helps me look a head. However, this might not be everyone's preference.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 1, 2012)

Lots of people have had problems with Lubix lately. It's better to buy your own cube and lube it yourself.


----------



## RubiXer (Dec 1, 2012)

Guhongs <333


----------



## Ross The Boss (Dec 1, 2012)

dont spend your money on it! if your a 45 second solver you dont need top quality speed cubes let alone $30 mods! you should really get a ghost hand 2, or an mf8 legend. if you jump straight to one of these cubes, you will probably not develop the proper accuracy and control needed for getting really fast times (thats what happend to me). but if you are dead set on getting one of these cubes, my favorites in order are: guhong v2, lingyun v2, zhanchi.


----------



## Dylann (Dec 1, 2012)

I average 29 with a DaYan Guhong V2 (self-lubed with Dry Lube). My mate has a zhanchi which is extremely fast but it pops a lot. I recommend buying a cube and lubing yourself.


----------



## Prince (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow the results are so close right now. I really don't want a tie so vote. And on the replies, I have gotten more people to say Guhong, but the poll (as of right now) is Zhanchi. So preferably vote and comment (even if it is just one word) so I get a definitive answer. Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 1, 2012)

I would personally say do not bother with Lubix. Seems a waste of money, i would say just buy a regular zhanchi and just lube it yourself.


----------



## Prince (Dec 6, 2012)

Zhanchi and Guhong are exactly tied! I NEED A TIEBREAKER!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2012)

BUY A ZHANCHI AND LUBE IT YOURSELF.

Why do people think that a Lubix cube will speed them up more than a regular lubed Zhanchi/Guhong/etc? That's what Lubix cubes are.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> BUY A ZHANCHI AND LUBE IT YOURSELF.
> 
> Why do people think that a Lubix cube will speed them up more than a regular lubed Zhanchi/Guhong/etc? That's what Lubix cubes are.



I agree DIY it and save $20


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 6, 2012)

Prince said:


> Zhanchi and Guhong are exactly tied! I NEED A TIEBREAKER!



That means that both are pretty equal in greatness. It just depends on what kind of feel you like more. I have both the ZhanChi and the Guhongv2 and the guhong feels more blocky (like a type F) and the Zhanchi feels...well...unique. Not as blocky, more...fluid? idk what to relate it to, since the only 3x3s I've tried are Rubik's, guhong, zhanchi, and F-I



Michael Womack said:


> I agree DIY it and save $20



no, you'd only save $6 (for guhong v2)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> no, you'd only save $6 (for guhong v2)



Not really look at the prices http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html
You can get a Guhong for $10 and Traxx or similar lube for $5 or less.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> That means that both are pretty equal in greatness. It just depends on what kind of feel you like more. I have both the ZhanChi and the Guhongv2 and the guhong feels more blocky (like a type F) and the Zhanchi feels...well...unique. Not as blocky, more...fluid? idk what to relate it to, since the only 3x3s I've tried are Rubik's, guhong, zhanchi, and F-I
> 
> no, you'd only save $6 (for guhong v2)



But the lube you buy works for more than one cube.


----------



## Kadreami (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have a guhong so I can't compare there, but personally I like both of my lingyuns better than my zhanchi.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

Get a Zhanchi. But really, you should buy a zhanchi and lube it yourself, it is a lot cheaper. But ya. Zhanchi IMO. Very fast, and after break in, just amazing. (Even if lubed yourself with perhaps lubix or traxxas)


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

I would reccomend buying a DIY kit (to save money) and lube it yourself. And because it doesnt have "lubix" (50k diff oil, fyi), it is way cheaper. So you could buy 2 or 3 DIY kits for the price of 1 Lubix cube


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 11, 2012)

I Bought a Lubix Fusion. I really like it. The difference between ZhanChi and GuHong is that you can either have a faster cube with less control (ZhanChi), or a slightly slower cube with more control (GuHong). Guhong corner cutting is better than the ZhanChi's.


----------

